# Looking out my back door



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no plan to base our food supply on wild life. But it sure can provide a great change of pace. This morning looking out my back door.
No less than 20 of them


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We've got two families (total of 18) geese.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is cool Smitty. Out my back door today, I have 7 felled trees that I've been meaning to cut and split for firewood. They taunt me.

View attachment 5886


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Even though I'm in a desert area, I find it amazing how much animal life surrounds me. The big grabber is the number of quail families.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That is cool Smitty. Out my back door today, I have 7 felled trees that I've been meaning to cut and split for firewood. They taunt me.
> 
> View attachment 5886


 I feel for you. At least I have mine cut into 10-12 foot lengths loaded on the trail. I will get to cutting it up some time.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> That is cool Smitty. Out my back door today, I have 7 felled trees that I've been meaning to cut and split for firewood. They taunt me.
> 
> View attachment 5886


I wish I were near you. I LOVE cutting and splitting firewood. Yeah, I know I'm sick. But I just enjoy working up a sweat doing something mindless once in a while.

Smitty: Your corn looks good too. Around here we have had so much rain that it is pretty stunted what is not under water completely.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish you and Mrs Inor were near us too.

95 degrees with 90% humidity makes for a tough environment to cut wood. I should have done more during cooler temps but I opted to do my fencing then. 

We've got a couple of piles of hardwood trees that we pull from for firewood. Mrs Slippy stood "snake watch" with the .410 while I tied and hooked the cut trees up to the 4 wheeler to drag to my cutting area. Humidity is a killer. Son 1 lives about 15 miles from us and loves our property and is a big help. But the boy still doesn't understand the meaning of the word leverage or fulcrum. 

God love him, 23, strong as a bull and he was bragging to me about the amount of weight he threw around the gym. So we go out to the woodpile and he tries to deadlift a log that is stuck on another log. I (of course) don't tell him its stuck on another log so when he gives up, I nudge the log to clear it, then easily pick up the log using legs in a perfect form deadlift that Bill Kazmeyer would have been proud of. I give Son 1 shit for at least 2 days about that one. Funny thing is he never knew the log was jammed when he tried to lift it and never knew that I unjammed it before I lifted it. 

Dumbass kids...


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

That is pretty cool. I wonder if you can feed them and have them stick around protect them from wild life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I wish I were near you. I LOVE cutting and splitting firewood. Yeah, I know I'm sick. But I just enjoy working up a sweat doing something mindless once in a while.
> 
> Smitty: Your corn looks good too. Around here we have had so much rain that it is pretty stunted what is not under water completely.


 Lot of rain here also we had to spray nitrogen by air yesterday , been to wet to put it on from the ground.
Hot humid,long days of sun and rain corn grow so fast you can watch it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of rain here also we had to spray nitrogen by air yesterday , been to wet to put it on from the ground.
> Hot humid,long days of sun and rain corn grow so fast you can watch it.


Thats a wonderful place you got there Smitty. Got any deer? Probably coyotes but at least you don't have to deal with Armadillos.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of rain here also we had to spray nitrogen by air yesterday , been to wet to put it on from the ground.
> Hot humid,long days of sun and rain corn grow so fast you can watch it.


When I was a kid, about this time of year we used to poach pheasants in a corn field run by the University of Minnesota. Walking the fields, you could actually hear the corn grow when the leaves would pop open. Mrs Inor still does not believe me when I tell her about it. But it is true.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Turkey and corn on the cob. Sounds tasty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thats a wonderful place you got there Smitty. Got any deer? Probably coyotes but at least you don't have to deal with Armadillos.


 To many Deer. DNR and regulation, Culture is changing, all have caused a lot to stop hunting . This part of Wisconsin is known for pretty good size deer. Coyotes in some areas not a real problem yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

mcangus said:


> That is pretty cool. I wonder if you can feed them and have them stick around protect them from wild life.


I think they can just fly away from trouble


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I have no plan to base our food supply on wild life. But it sure can provide a great change of pace. This morning looking out my back door.
> No less than 20 of them
> View attachment 5882
> 
> ...


That is just beautiful.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> When I was a kid, about this time of year we used to poach pheasants in a corn field run by the University of Minnesota. Walking the fields, you could actually hear the corn grow when the leaves would pop open. Mrs Inor still does not believe me when I tell her about it. But it is true.


It's true Mrs. I; my grandpa was a corn farmer in Ohio, as was my great-G pa, thousands of acres. I too have been in the fields and yes, you can hear it grow. Sounds a lot like when you shuck corn on the cob, just not as "intense". Almost a straining or tearing. Kind of creepy when you don't know what it is.

The nice part was when we wanted corn on the cob, my grandpa and I would drive to one of his fields, walk in, pick the finest ones and head for home. Good times!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw a small fox on my way home from a fourth of July picnic just now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> When I was a kid, about this time of year we used to poach pheasants in a corn field run by the University of Minnesota. Walking the fields, you could actually hear the corn grow when the leaves would pop open. Mrs Inor still does not believe me when I tell her about it. But it is true.


 When my second son was young he would go on the roof and shoot pheasants with a 22 when he had what he wanted he would go get them and call it a day.
If you had measured the corn this morning and again to night it would show a lot of growth.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Beans and peas can be heard when the shells snap open, I don't know why corn would be any different.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

it Is Funny That Some One Would Have Not Experienced The Corn Growing Noises. I Am Camping With A Twenty Six Year Old Who Has Never Cooked Over A Fire And Today Was The First Time He Has Ever Seen An Outhouse. City People.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

alterego said:


> it Is Funny That Some One Would Have Not Experienced The Corn Growing Noises. I Am Camping With A Twenty Six Year Old Who Has Never Cooked Over A Fire And Today Was The First Time He Has Ever Seen An Outhouse. City People.


Did you warn him about the spiders that hide under the seat?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Did you warn him about the spiders that hide under the seat?


And bite you on the taint? Lol


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Been to lots of countries and done lots of things. Life is rich and rewarding. I live deep in the woods. My current experience is small town (800+ people) in a way that was scarcely imaginable before I arrived. Lots of freedom, wildlife, guns, almost no crime (could be do to all the guns the people have), dirt roads and nice people who say hello to strangers. Way more turkey, bear, deer, moose and other creatures than people. Sometimes minus 30 degrees in the winter and lots of snow. There is a 3 aisle general store (yes, I said general store) in my town that sells things like milk, bread, beer, ammunition, fishing bait, you get the idea. This is no big and modern supermarket. They also have a penny candy shelf and the store owner takes the time to drop pennies on the floor in front of the penny candy so children will find them and be able to purchase a small treat. Amazing!!! Living the good life. The image is literally looking out my back door. Way off in the distance just beyond the clearing in the middle right of the image, there is a dirt road that is barely discernible. Gives me a good advance warning of possible visitors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> Been to lots of countries and done lots of things. Life is rich and rewarding. I live deep in the woods. My current experience is small town (800+ people) in a way that was scarcely imaginable before I arrived. Lots of freedom, wildlife, guns, almost no crime (could be do to all the guns the people have), dirt roads and nice people who say hello to strangers. Way more turkey, bear, deer, moose and other creatures than people. Sometimes minus 30 degrees in the winter and lots of snow. There is a 3 aisle general store (yes, I said general store) in my town that sells things like milk, bread, beer, ammunition, fishing bait, you get the idea. This is no big and modern supermarket. They also have a penny candy shelf and the store owner takes the time to drop pennies on the floor in front of the penny candy so children will find them and be able to purchase a small treat. Amazing!!! Living the good life. The image is literally looking out my back door. Way off in the distance just beyond the clearing in the middle right of the image, there is a dirt road that is barely discernible. Gives me a good advance warning of possible visitors.
> 
> View attachment 5934


Excellent, my Friend!


----------

